# new gear to wear, ? what to buy



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ok say you wanted to buy new cold weather gear to wear, something you would also just wear for winter fishing even while not ice fishing. Something still with flotation ability , no sacrifice for comfort, and keep you warm. I have searched and see several brand names and a lot of variation in price but from what i see I'm thinking a parka and bibs is going to cost me around $450. at least thats what I think i can get away with to the wife, try and keep it under $500. so Im here to the experts for suggestions. I dont get on the ice a lot but fish in all winter weather and when weather permits i ice fish. Now i never had anything but the old insulated coveralls and wear a larger thin rain suit over them for the wind. I know i need to go to something new as I've been wearing the same out fit for probably 20 years, the stuff is wore out and i just need to upgrade if im going to venture out on the ice much so i will have to spend the money, please give me some ideas.


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

I just got my Duluth Whaleback parka and pants. So far I am impressed! 30% off orders over $100. Was about $90 bucks off. Less than $250. No flotation in it. Seems to be well made and warm. Wind proof, water proof was selling point for me. Wife won't let me have it yet, supposed to be Xmas present. Can't wait to try it out! Good luck!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

ARTIC ARMOR from Marks Bait and Tackle in Ravenna


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

x2 on the Artic Armor from Mark's.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

looked at several and now leaning towards Arctic armor


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Striker climate suit!!! I have artic armor and never will buy again. Junk stitching doesn't breathe. Climate suit! you can unzip inner layers and it's a rain suit for all 4 seasons. It floats just like artic armor. Go to old state park tomorrow and I can show you 2 different artic suits that are falling apart and there 3 yrs or younger. Good luck!!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Striker climate suit!!! I have artic armor and never will buy again. Junk stitching doesn't breathe. Climate suit! you can unzip inner layers and it's a rain suit for all 4 seasons. It floats just like artic armor. Go to old state park tomorrow and I can show you 2 different artic suits that are falling apart and there 3 yrs or younger. Good luck!![/QUO.
> Add mines to that group that's falling apart, broke a zipper down the pants leg, still love it though


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

+100 on striker. Top notch gear. Way more thought and engineering as far as range of motion, durability, flotation, and most importantly breathe-ability and vents. Three season use thanks to the zip out liners.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I just went through the same thing Glasseyes. If you go to page 3 you can see my post (arctic armor red suit yes or no?) I ended up ordering this one from Pro Fishing supply. $359.00 out the door and they give you free gloves also. I ordered it last Fri. haven't got it yet. They said it would probably arrive early next week. They sell striker at the same place. look them up on the web.

Hope this helps.

Arctic Armor Pro
_ New For 2016_
· It Floats!
· Zipper Vents Under Arms For Ventilation
· Insulated Hood Stows Inside Collar
· Full Length Leg Zippers In Bibs
_· _ _Available Exclusively at Pro &$#@ing Supply
(didn't know if its against the rules to list a merchants name so you will have to figure out the 2nd word. If you can't you probably shouldn't be on the ice anyway_


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a striker ice suite
Not sure model
But I love it
It's bulky and kind of restricts my movement but it is the warmest thing I've ever worn on the water


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

If you want to save a few bucks... look at frabill I3 series. I have the bibs and jacket. LOVE to bibs. Jacket is really good too but I still prefer my down ski parka from when I lived in CO for the super bitter days. I am in the same situation as you. I ice fish and fish the Ohio all winter. Being on the boat running up and down the river at 50 mph can really chill you. The bibs are warm and wind protection is awesome. Same with jacket. Both float. They can be found on Amazon for about 250 for the combo. They are plenty warm for me and saved some bucks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a full flotation / survival suit which I sold and replaced with Arctic Armor. Light weight, comfortable, all you need under AA is a pair of base layer poly pro or any wicking synthetic. I have worn mine all day bucket sitting in 19 degree with my back to the wind. Also great in the Spring and Fall in the chilly/rainy weather. Have re-treated mine once in seven years. Too many people make the mistake of dressing too warm under the AA.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Man this is hard, all look good and good feed back on most all brands, the wife gave her blessing so I pulled the trigger on the striker climate parka and bibs. Hope I like it, seemed like quite a bit for parka and bibs.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool let us know what you think after a couple of trips. I just purchased the Frabil I Float jacket and bibs and I will post my experience with this set up. I did already have to send the jacket back for a larger size. It seems like I either got fatter or the sizes got smaller. I am supposed to have the new jacket Saturday. I am hoping the 2xl fits better.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

First year ice fishing. Ordered Frabill i2 and i3 off Walmart.com as they were on sale. Picked up a set of i2 for $200 and i3 for $250 I think. My question is, which is better and why? I don't want to be too hot, but don't want to be cold and I'm thinking with the money I saved it may be worth keeping them both. Also, I think the i2 would come in handy after ice-off when its still chilly out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lovin life said:


> ARTIC ARMOR from Marks Bait and Tackle in Ravenna


X2 in camo for cold weather deer hunting. Water proof, light, warm, has hood, and will not let you sink/drown should your boat go down or if you break thru the ice! Hypothermia is another issue however.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got my artic armor from Mark probably 4 yrs ago and never looked back. I got the camo and its very warm and dry in a tree stand also.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

sportsmanswarehouse.com has the Striker Nomad for $79 each jacket and bibs. Seems like a pretty good deal. I do not have this suit, so I can't comment on the warmth, but I just thought I'd pass the deal along. I've got the Arctic Armor, but will most likely get the Striker Hardwater when these crap out. The AA is okay, but I don't think the quality justifies the price. I've had some stitching start to come un-done and the waterproofing is terrible. I'm going to coat it again with DWR


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

had the arctic armors's for 5 years roughly and they have been well used ! blew a few of the stitching out also and the waterproof part was done maybe 2 years ago. Went to striker climates so we shall see how long they last! i fish alot so figured in 5 years i got my moneys worth from the the set .


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Striker Ice, I've had one for a couple years, they are amazing, blows the AA suit away, no comparison


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Cool let us know what you think after a couple of trips. I just purchased the Frabil I Float jacket and bibs and I will post my experience with this set up. I did already have to send the jacket back for a larger size. It seems like I either got fatter or the sizes got smaller. I am supposed to have the new jacket Saturday. I am hoping the 2xl fits better.


I have had my I float since October and have used it around 10 plus days total for nights during fall brawl in all weather conditions. Pretty happy with it, just wish the jacket cuffs were adjustable. Not a big issue and pretty pleased with it


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Stay away from Artic Armour. Bought it because of the flotation. I'm horribly disappointed with its thermal ability. I've found I can't wear enough thermals under the suit to stay warm. I get cold if temps are in the 30's let alone ice fishing temps. I use it now now late fall and early spring.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Everyone has their own opinion but I love my AA in camo. Never had a problem with seams and haven't been cold. As Erie can tell you after he was talking to me on Lake Erie. Remember Erie as I sat there with my shanty open by Mark.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have sat in my AA in -15 wind chill wearing just jeans and a thermal shirt under it and not felt cold. To me the humidity makes more of a difference on comfort than the actual temp does.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Surprised by the bad reviews of the AA suit. I have had the green one for going on 10 yrs now and could not be happier with it. The year I got it was really my first full year ice fishing when we had an extended period of -10 or worse weather. My hands and feet will get me off the ice waaaaaay before my body. It blocks the wind great and I can only wear long johns underneath it...anything more and I sweat when drilling and walking etc. No quality issues at all...maybe they've gone downhill and are cutting corners as they've grown. Also, I'm not very big, 6ft 185 so that probably helps. Most of the time the last few years I've only made shorter trips and haven't bothered to bring the shanty and I spend a lot of time sitting and kneeling on the ice...no issues with wearing out the knees or cold spots. When I bought mine, I believe I paid just under $300 for it which was a lot back then but there weren't really too many other options like there are today. I can definitely say I've gotten my money's worth and would give them another look if I ever needed a new suit...warm dry alive baby!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Everyone has their own opinion but I love my AA in camo. Never had a problem with seams and haven't been cold. As Erie can tell you after he was talking to me on Lake Erie. Remember Erie as I sat there with my shanty open by Mark.


Absolutely I remember that!!! Quite the sight. Numbing cold and I was shocked how Long you were out in the cold and I kept saying you can warm up in my shanty if you want to! That was a fun day


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

waterbite said:


> Stay away from Artic Armour. Bought it because of the flotation. I'm horribly disappointed with its thermal ability. I've found I can't wear enough thermals under the suit to stay warm. I get cold if temps are in the 30's let alone ice fishing temps. I use it now now late fall and early spring.


I agree with you on the thermal part. I have had mine for 3 years. Was up on Erie 2 years ago and walked out 2 miles. Temperature was in the low twenties. I had a chill all day. Wore thermals under my pants and hoodie. I bought them for the flotation and the reviews of how warm they were. Maybe it's because I don't have enough meat on my bones.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

got the new striker climate ice suit in the mail yesterday, man it sure looks to be made very well. Looking at all the seams , snaps, velcro, has to be a night mare for the people making these garments. Now with a head cold still waiting for the weekend just to get out in the weather to see how it performs, in the house trying it on is like walking into an oven.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I got a flannel shirt yup that's about it. There was a day that I needed (or thought) all kinds of things. In my old age I just layer up and put on my rain gear and go for it.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol, I have layerd up for my whole life and finally decided at my age I think I deserved something nice and comfortable to wear. And boy was it a huge welcome change. I've worn the new striker duds a few times now without the liners and boy it sure was nice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

AA without a doubt. I can only go by experience the last 5 yrs wearing AA. Never been cold.


----------

